# New 20 gallon tank reno project.



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I am tackling the office tank which should prove interesting as it is in a 24hour operation center.

I checked out the setup today. I've seen the tank all the time but never really paid too close attention to it.

I found the box of chemicals, testing kits, fertilizer and treatments... wow. pH up, pH down, melafix? pH neutralizer, cycle starter, clarifier, and a few other things. The heater is in the box too. The room is kept at around 70F all the time so it's not bad, just a little cold. Thick thick layer of nasty gravel with some sort of plant gravel mixed in.

Taking some water home to test today as the test kits were partial and really old.

I need to rehome a huge pleco. There is one oto cat, one cory of some form that I don't recognize, a few false rummy nose tetra , I think and a few harlequin rasbora... that aren't halerquin rasbora... or even rasbora for that matter. There are two plants of unknown descent.

This will be a test of my luck.

I'm debating how much I want to work with what is there against starting from scratch with a sand buildup. I will see if the fish are going to work if I just bump up their numbers... but 20 gallons and three schools doesn't sound ideal in my mind without overstocking the tank to get the shoal numbers up... but I can't see it without three unless I go with a species tank... something small to get the numbers up to 20.

Without doing any research I might go with pygmy hatchet fish , corys and oto cats for a three species setup... plants of course. I expect the water to be softer than home (how could it not be?) One of my swords will get re-homed, I need more real estate back home. Perhaps the store can take the extra fish.

Initial list of stuff: new light bulb, it's a T8 18". New test kit... don't need the GH/KH. I'll donate my unopened bottle of prime. Flourish comprehensive. Sand (if I go that way, I think I need to for the corys). heater and thermometer.

I'll post some pics once I get along... oh, I dropped in some of my overage dwarf hygrophila today... a little extra green even spruced it up a bit.... There are at least a dozen stems in there and some short floating pieces. I'll need to change out the light soomer than later I think.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Good luck! Are they okay with you changing it? I really hope you can find someone to take the pleco. What kind of fish are they if not rasboras? 

Really glad that you'll be able to make it a much nicer home for the fish! Poor cory is probably as lonely as can be ;(


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, it's sort of my business so I could just come in and do it. It's mostly a matter of time to do it. A tear down with live fish needs to be taken to a certain point in the same day. 

I'll play fish ID once my Internet is back up. 

Jeff.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I just ran some water tests. 

2dKH
16dGH
6.8 - 7.0 pH

Odd, but being town water, not surprising. Also, I don't know how long this water has been since last change.

I can't do much if there is ammonia or nitrites at this point so I only checked nitrates. 80ppm.... uh oh. I need to check the source water, forgot to get a sample, but I figure I will do a water changed tomorrow as it is not going to be anywhere near that level.

That explains why the fish are so drab looking.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Fish IDs from the office tank project:

5 Serpae Tetra
1 Oto Catfish, I am surprised it's alive given the high nitrate levels.
2 False Rummy Nose Tetra
1 Pepper Cory
The Common Pleco who has outgrown this tank a long time ago.

Surprisingly they are not a bad mix as far as water parameters go... it's a little hard and a little cold but no worse than other "working" environments.

Hop over to the fish forum as I asked for some suggestions... link below...

Read more: http://www.tropicalfishkeeping.com/...llon-reno-fish-id-query-139538/#ixzz2Otdb7cJl


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

JDM said:


> I just ran some water tests.
> 
> 2dKH
> 16dGH
> 6.8 - 7.0 pH


New test today.

4dKH
11dGH
7.4 - 7.6 pH
40 nitrate (down from 80)

I had asked if 3 50% water changes could be done over the long weekend as I was not going to be able to go in... It looks like only one was performed. I wonder what was driving the GH up and the KH down.... Seems odd. I'm not fond of the shift in pH but at least the nitrates are lower to compensate somewhat.

Now I can at least expect that softer water fish may be suitable, although I didn't manage to grab any of the town source water to test, I'll do that tomorrow. I predict, if a 50% change was done, that the hardness will come in around 6dKH and 6 or 7dGH. The pH may settle around 7.8, although it could stick at 7.6. 

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

4dKH and 10dGH after the 50% water change today.

PH 7.6 and nitrites down in the 10 to 20 range. I'll plan another large WC on the weekend, get those nitrates right down, get the water back to its normal range. I found out today why everything was so out of whack, there had been no changes since early December.... I'm surprised there were any fish left.

Everyone commented on how much cleaner it looks now and the fish are not so skittish and all I did so far was add some plants and have someone change the water a few times. The fish are using the plants for cover and are colouring up a bit. The rummy nose actually have a nicely coloured nose and the tetras don't look so pale. I didn't get a good look at the Cory.

Mr Pleco will likely be heading out tomorrow, if not, then Monday.

My single species idea didn't go over as well as it thought it might. It was thought that it was a 30 gallon so there should be lots of room for variety... but variety didn't survive very well the first time around. I think that I'll have to wow them with a splendid fish shoal.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Maybe I'm just weird but 'variety' always irks me a bit. I kind of max out at 3 species, after that a tank can start to look 'jumbled' IMO, with so many different fish. When I look at a tank I don't want to be distracted by so many different colors, patterns, shapes, etc. But that's just me, haha.

I'd stick with either one large school/shoal, or a smaller school with some sort of substrate fish. 

What about going the route of some kind of micro fish? They're a lot more sensitive to water params though, but that's as far as my knowledge goes 

I'm so EXCITED for when we get some pictures of the Now/Later stages!


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

jentralala said:


> Maybe I'm just weird but 'variety' always irks me a bit. I kind of max out at 3 species, after that a tank can start to look 'jumbled' IMO, with so many different fish. When I look at a tank I don't want to be distracted by so many different colors, patterns, shapes, etc. But that's just me, haha.
> 
> I'd stick with either one large school/shoal, or a smaller school with some sort of substrate fish.
> 
> ...


I might bow to upper and lower fish, I do like Cory's and cats but was trying to keep the whole setup simple to deal with. To me, one single species should be easier as there are no intra species issues... I think I said that already... and more fish in a shoal the better for the fish and its only a 20 gallon. We are going from 5 species to whatever I end up deciding on.

Anyway, I'm preaching to the choir here so I'll stop.

I forgot to take an overall picture of before.... But I haven't changed much yet so I'll try to get one in. I doubt I can get it dark enough to get a good shot so you'll just have to put up with the reflections.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Here's a shot of the tank "sort of" before. The reflections are unavoidable.

I added all the green stems in the middle... some are floating already as there were more... a plastic plant has been removed in the last water change I see. 

I have no idea what those long narrow leaf plants are, I know that I have seen them in my searches but I can't recall what they might be.

Gravel will become sand. 

The backdrop will be changed for black.

Many more plants will be added.

You can sort of see the pleco in the right corner hanging off of the glass.

The tank isn't bad looking or anything, it's just one of those "once you know" things that makes everything that is wrong stand out.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Jeez, that pleco IS really big! I hope your LFS will take him? Poor Cory, are his barbels looking okay after being on that gravel?

Also I never quite understood why people make their gravel so deep. I really, really am scared for when that gets taken out, it's going to be mulm city down in there, without a regular water change/gravel vac since December...

Hm, the plant looks a bit like C. Balansae?


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I just received a response from the LFS manager. I already knew they would take the Pleco but they will take all the fish if I decide to change everything. 

The gravel grew algae so it was only natural to cover it up with more gravel....:roll:

I expect to have a fishless tank for about a week while I get everything setup, plants in place etc. then, assuming that I can get the fish I decide upon quickly, start a biweekly stocking plan. So the stirring up of the crap won't be an issue.

4-5 dKH and 9 dGH from the tap. Off the check the fish profiles next.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

JDM said:


> down to:
> 
> 5 Serpae Tetra
> 1 Oto Catfish
> ...


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Here is a shot of Mr Pleco as he is in his carry case (a cooler). He's about 10" -12" long and very healthy looking.

The Dwarf Hygrophila in the tank have started to develop algae on the node roots... my first experience with algae... I'm SOOO excited!

Step one is to reduce the photo-period down from 24 hours (yah, I know, eh?) to something manageable. With it being a 24hour operation I can only get bright and dim, which is better than bright all the time. I will likely need to put a timer on the fixture and set it to run at night, reverse days, due to popular demand as the night shift has a lot less to do and like to watch the fish.

If the hygros respond to the light well enough I will go ahead and chuck in more plants otherwise I am going to order an LED fixture in order to be able to deal with what I know and to give the tank a nicer overall look.

Sometime this week I need to clean the sand and pick more fish. I think I will be voted out of the single species idea now, so I will put a couple of compatible fish packages together and let them vote on the options.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Stage two... fish are down to the Serpae and false rummy nose tetras and the oto cat. Added some of the plants seeing as the dwarf hygros were doing OK even though it was a short term test. Pic one is the current setup. I thought I would do a little bit of gravel vacuuming seeing as I had stirred up the bottom putting the plants in... gravel is MESSY and I don't know why it is so popular. I pushed the vac down to the bottom out of curiosity and realized that was a mistake. There turns out to be some plant substrate under there as well so I just did a 50%+ change and vacuumed the surface off.

Pic two is the solo pepper cory who is in pretty bad shape. I dripped him in our home tank for a full 24 hours and released him last night. Here is s video clip of him scooting about. Nobody ever recalled seeing him off of the bottom at the office.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ftMfFdh9oOk

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

That pleco is HUGE. I'm so happy you were able to get him into a much better environment, poor guy. I wish stores would just stop selling common plecos, people just don't realize how darn big they get, and how much of a biolode they have.

Poor cory  His fins look awful, and I'm surprised his mouth doesn't look worse. I'm really glad you decided to take him in 

Was there a lot of gunk in the gravel? I really, really want you to video when you start to take that junk out, it's going to be morbidly fascinating. You should probably post a notice around the office that it's going to stink like rotting carcasses. 

What are your plans for the rest of the fish? Especially the oto. 

Do you plan of getting more of the pepper corys? How is he getting along with your emeralds?


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Oh and another thing, you may want to make sure people don't flick the lights on during the day, if that's when you're going to have their 'night time'.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

jentralala said:


> That pleco is HUGE. I'm so happy you were able to get him into a much better environment, poor guy. I wish stores would just stop selling common plecos, people just don't realize how darn big they get, and how much of a biolode they have.
> 
> Poor cory  His fins look awful, and I'm surprised his mouth doesn't look worse. I'm really glad you decided to take him in
> 
> ...


Yah, when the Pleco was purchased he was maybe 1.5". I found water treatments that expired in 2007... been a long time.

Tetras are going to the store, I am considering adding more oto's, they're pretty small and I wanted to have them in my home tank but they wouldn't match the water parameters.

I'm thinking about more peppers but they prefer a slightly cooler water temp range than I keep and they aren't as good in the harder water. I might just keep the one, he tags along with the emeralds, and cut the water with RO for as long as he is around... that's not a long term idea as I think that he is pretty old already.

I don't think there will be a stink. I will be pulling the tank out of the office to do the final empty of gravel so it will be outside... it's only a 20 gallon so i can carry that out without much trouble once it's mostly empty of water.

The light will be on a timer and the outlet is a pain to get to so nobody will mess with the light.

Jeff.


----------



## MoneyMitch (Aug 3, 2009)

to touch on the pleco issue, there is a jacks pets that I go to for emergency only. on their tanks they have random like note things with "tips" on them. one of the notes says 1 pleco is recommended per 10 gallons. obviously this made me rage since not even 1 can fit in a 10 gallon once its adult size not to mention the strain even a 3-4" pleco would put onto a 10 gallon system.

ugh..... most chain stores enrage me.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Yah. Its' called recurring revenue though. If you buy fish and they don't last, they sell you more fish as long as they don't get any direct blame for the fish not surviving. They sell you a fish that gets too big and you bring it back, they sell it to someone else.

Not that it mattered to me, but I got a $3 credit for Mr Pleco. I forgot to ask how much it might sell for.

My daughter is starting to get a little ticked at the store. She commented about all the catfish in tanks with gravel in them and nowhere to hide... I had to explain that they are not there for that long. I forgot to mention how hard they would be to catch if they could hide.

Sometimes I do wonder about the whole fish keeping industry. We can rail on about the inadequate information and practices that are promoted and we will still buy fish and products. They must make far more off of the unconcerned temporary keepers than the committed knowledgeable ones. I had a friend who bought a betta and was happy that it lasted longer than any other betta they had bought before... it lasted a month.

They are buying at least a 2 gallon Aqueon starter kit with light, heater and filter this time and will change the water after I nicely explained about the fish and showed them some pics of my tank. Now they are a little inspired to at least help the fish survive longer... all I can do I guess.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I dunno man, without regular gravel vacs it can get pretty gnarly. When I had to do my mom's tank it had only been about 2 months, with gravel vacs, and a light fish load. It smelled awful. I hope yours isn't as bad though, especially if you can do some of it outside. 

I know Byron is leery about moving tanks that still have water/gravel in them, but I don't quite understand the physics aspect of it so I think you'll be fine with it being a small tank. 

I really admire your daughter! I wish I could meet her, I'm so happy that she recognizes how unfair stores can be sometimes. I do understand ease of catching is important, but sometimes it's just cruel to the fish. 

And you're right, we complain and act against bad practices, but we still purchase fish and supplies. The best we can do is try and buy from nicer places, but it still promotes the industry. It's sad, and it really upsets me sometimes to see the condition of the fish in the stores near me. 

Mitch, my chain stores here are actually better than my LFS. It's disgusting to walk into them sometimes, one is finally going out of business and I'm elated. That place was horrific. 

That is so sad about the betta fish :/ That's an even worse industry sometimes.

Your water might not be perfect for him but I think he'll be so much happier with friends (odd as they may be!), plants, and not getting nipped to death  I'm so glad you took him in. 

I really am so excited for the down and dirty part of getting this tank fixed!

Jeff, Fixer of Aquariums and Savior to the Finned Creatures of the Water.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Oh, I meant no smell because I am taking it outside to do the real nasty bit. It will just be wet gravel and I will probably have two people carrying just to navigate the doors. If it were water and it sloshes, yah, all sorts of bad dynamics going on there.

I don't know about saviour, I just dislike seeing anything/one being treated in a poor manner, intentionally or otherwise, and if I can do something about it, I do my best.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

OK. I got around to looking at stocking ideas today given the water, tank size and expectation of the staff.

Flame Tetra , Head and tail light tetra , Lemon Tetra , Pristella Tetra , Serpae Tetra

Oto Catfish only because there is one there now... and I kind of like them.

A good range of corys will work with all but the Serpae Tetra given the history with them and corys, although I think that if I up the numbers of them and add enough corys they will work... I'm not going to do it. They are not bothering the oto so Serpae and otos would reduce the number of returned to the store fish to the two rummynose.... or they could just stay until they expire.

If it were my personal tank and that was my water I might go for a group of Scarlet Badis and corys... but I think that they may be to pernickity for a tank that I am not doing everything for.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I personally really like Flame Tetras, they are gorgeous. Are you looking to have a school of fish alongside the Serpae? I forget how many schools you were thinking of doing.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

One school of tetra and one school of perhaps corys. If Serpae than only oto's as number two.... It's only a 20, I think three groups of fish is pushing it for the space although a handful of oto's as a small number three would be OK.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Gave the fish list to the staff today so I'll see what comes back.

I IDed the existing plants, Cryptocoryne crispatula with possible calcium deficiency.

Might upgrade the tank to a slightly larger one that may be available... it may only take it up to a 25 gallon so we'll see. It will make the transition easier if I don't need to down one tank to redo it and it ill have the plastic trim in place to allow me to go with the glass top.

That pepper cory is one noisy fish. He pops to the surface to gulp some air and he is the only one that makes noise, maybe the others just sip air, I'd swear he jumps out of the water by the sound of him. He started out doing his normal routine of sitting on the bottom just not moving and now he's as skittish as the rest. I consider that a good sign. I can't tell how he is doing with fin regrowth yet, too early to expect anything.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Online shopping spree!

I can't believe the price different in the light fixture over the LFS. I buy a 36" LED for $149 plus shipping ($15) online or pick it up at the store (which is almost and hour) for $249. I know smaller stuff is cheaper too but I don't mind spending a LITTLE bit more to keep a shop in business... but a $100 difference?

So, seeing as I am shopping online anyway, I might as well make the order worth it, $200 free shipping limit anyway.

Fertilizer, tabs, test kit, light fixture, food ... can't think of anything else off hand.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Just a photo update of the office tank. Driftwood in the left corner, sword and a few little stems.

Interesting to see the driftwood tannin effect. I skipped the boiling of this one to see how it would go... I sort of like it as the colouration mutes the brightness of the light... cuts the glare.

I included a before and after driftwood here so you can see it side by side. The fish are congregating between the wood and the rock behind the plants and their colour is coming out more. They are extremely camera shy but the black markings are sharp black and their fins have coloured up nice. Now when I change their food I expect even more of a difference... If the staff decide to go with something else I might be disappointed that I don't get to see the the whole progress of these fish from sad specimens to what they should be.

Oh, I want to get rid of that background too. 

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Lighting plan... I am going to put my 24" Double Bright from home on this tank and get something more intense for home. I have three choices, four if I go big.

36" Double Bright. Doubles the light and, although physically too long for my 30" tank, it can lay on top of the glass without the legs (this suggested by the manufacturer) as the actual bulbs span about 29".

18" Aquatic plant light system. Double the white light and and extra 50% RGB light. Same basic light footprint as the bulbs extend farther on the fixture and there are three in the end row instead of two.

24" Aquatic plant light system. Triple the white light and and extra 50% RGB light. Same fixture size, longer light footprint. Probably the most appropriate for my current home tank.

36" Aquatic plant light system. Quadruple the white light and and extra 50% RGB light. Same as teh Double 36, too long, but this one the light bulbs will extend over the edge of the tank... way overkill.

Eanie, Meanie, Minie, Moe....

A more detailed comparison is here in the equipment section

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

The tank is looking a lot better already! Are you going to keep the large rock? 
I really can't wait until you get that background removed and get some sand in there, that gravel just screams dirty to me, haha.

I really like the amazon sword in there. What food were the fish on?


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I honestly don't know. Some sort of flake that really stinks... which can't be a good sign. I use NLS at home and there is very little filler in it so less waste gets to the bottom after the fish are done with it. I'm pretty sure that is why I have nothing to vacuum on the sand. I would just switch them now but the feeding is rather loose here... dump it in and walk away... so it would all end up on the bottom and filter into the gravel before the fish get much of it because it is a sinking pellet.

I was going to try to do sand this weekend but I have ended up with other plans and I really want to know what the staff decide on the fish list. I know they have decided on the red lizard whiptail catfish (YAY!) but if they want to send the existing fish back I would deal with sand while there were no fish, easier to stage it that way.

Maybe I'll swap off the background this weekend.

You know I''ll keep you up to date.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Silvertip tetra will be the primary "viewing fish". Yellow gold so very visible and the store does regularly have them in stock. Once I decide on numbers I may decide to put in a contrasting tetra group.... something red perhaps. I just need to decide how many fish I want to load the tank with in total to know how many to start with. It will be a progression anyway but I'd like to know my target up front. 

Jeff


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Lighting is not working out so well. I changed the bulb and set it onto a 10 hour schedule and many of the plants that thrived at home are yellowing and slowly melting. I haven't been paying as much attention to them due to the reverse day night cycle but I was changing water today and noticed it. The crypts seem to be doing OK, sword is holding it's own but some of the stems are crappy.

I am adding flourish comprehensive each week. 

I think I'll bump the light up to 12 hours although I really don't think duration is going to fix this issue. I will need to get the fixture changed out sooner than I thought if only to bring everything into line with what I am more familiar with.

I guess I'll get the sand in this week one day as well. For some reason that thick layer of nasty looking gravel might be partially to blame somehow.

Jeff.


----------



## earthgirl (Apr 24, 2013)

How interesting that you are giving your co-workers input on the fish. It must be a small office? Are any of them in the hobby? Are you providing pictures and they are choosing what appeals to them aesthetically?

I think it's an exciting project but like the other person, I am excited to see that gravel situation change. :lol:


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Yah, the gravel. I tried vacuuming it a bit but the vac tube is HUGE compared to what I use at home. How do you guys use such a large tube in a planted tank?

Small staff. I have them pictures and links to the only fish that would suit the tank size and water parameters then eliminated anything that was not at least somewhat colourful or had any aggressive tendancies or pernickity diets. I think I took it down to about 6 fish... too much choice is not good for people, they get hung up on the possibilities. Even at that they couldn't choose.

It's sort of at a bit of a standstill right now, just need time to do what needs to be done and trying to keep it within my normal hours. Extracurricular projects can be problematic. 

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

I'm still insisting on you videotaping the entire process of removing that gravel. It's going to be awesome. 

I can't wait until you decide the final stocking, I know it's going to look gorgeous. You're getting LEDs for this tank right? 

Oh, and did you replace the tube on the fixture? I can't recall. It could just be going bad. And you could be right about the gravel impacting it, I find it odd that the plants aren't doing well in there.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Yah, new tube. Crappy plants. I can't add the LED for other reasons yet.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

It looks like ALL the fish are going to go to the store. I was going to keep the single oto but in order to redo the tank I don't really want to have to deal with a single fish in a pail for a few days. I will be changing the gravel out this weekend for sand, the only opportunity I will have for almost a month as it is looking like I'll be very busy soon.

So as of later today all the fish will be rehomed, more plants will be purchased... probably an assortment of crypts to match the low light issue... oh, and some more shrimp for the home tank if there are any large enough (now that Oscar is eating again I want to be sure they are not bite sized)

Thursday sand will be washed and perhaps gravel removed. 

Friday gravel removed for sure, sand added, plants planted and water in.

Saturday perhaps some fish... I am not sure if anything is in at the store yet so I will ask today while dropping off fish.

If Mr Oto is still there when I get more fish I may pick him back up as well. I'm sure he doesn't care as long as he gets food. It's just far more flexible to be totally fishless for this stage and I can't put an oto in my home tank or I would have already had a batch of them.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, plans are plans and sometimes they stay that way. We ended up with a major system failure at the office forcing us to operate manually for a while (those were the days back when everything was manual) and now the conversion to new equipment and software that was already pending is near completion... it wasn't supposed to be done yet but there wasn't much sense in fixing the old only to replace it in a month.

Anyway, here are a couple of shots of the fish that are still in the office aquarium, the rummynose and serpae tetras. The rummys have a very bright colouration that they previously didn't. The serpaes are not quite so transparent and their fin markings are far more distinct.

Jeff.


----------



## earthgirl (Apr 24, 2013)

Yay! 

I like that: "Plans are plans and sometimes they stay that way." I'm going to borrow that.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, it appears that the office tank project just came to a screeching halt.

The gravel was nasty but not as bad smelling as I thought it might be... It was deep and had a muddy bottom to it. I filled a five gallon pail with the stuff.

We cleaned the sand, the tank and set it back in place. Then I tipped the pail to pour the wet sand out. I kept it very close to the bottom but the sand shifted and came out all at once.... CRACK!

The sand was not wet enough to pour... It looked it. No big deal except it is Victoria Day and everything is closed or I would have just gone and purchased another tank and finished up. 

Meanwhile the station manager decided that we just won't replace it. While I could easily push the issue and just go ahead and replace it and set it up I am sure it would upset someone's ego... probably not worth the eventual hassle but I am also certain I will be blamed for the lack of tank when that was not my decision. Nw 20gallon tank= $30. Maybe another time.

So the fish are in a heavily planted pail might now waiting for their transfer to the store... which was the plan for them anyway. I was looking forward to getting the red lizard whiptail cats in too.. I wonder if they will fit in my home tank....

On the bright side, all the plants are going home so my heavily planted tank is going to quickly become a jungle. That second sword is going to be tough to squeeze back in.

C'est la vie.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

Bummer!  I can't believe the sand cracked it, that's crazy. I hope no one blames you, it was an accident and you were totally willing to replace it. At least all of the fish got out of there and will hopefully go to better homes


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Maybe I shouldn't have posted so quickly.

Back in business. I picked up a 25 gallon tall (18") today. It's not the 22" tall like at home so it will be very manageable... actually easier to work in. No fish to worry about as they all went back to the store today. Jaysee was right, it IS much easier to catch fish when there is no water.:-D

Sand is clean, I expect to put the sand in gingerly tomorrow, fill and plant in preparation for fish.

I need to look up miniature Mexican lobster as I saw some of those today and they would work very well in this tank. They apparently only grow 1.5", are fully clawed and just look so fun. I need to confirm the store rep's opinion first. They are very seasonal so this is a decide quickly or loose the opportunity this year thing.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

YEEESSS! 

I am SO HAPPY you decided to go ahead and get another tank, I can't _wait_ to get pictures of it all planted, and to see what you end up stocking it with. 

Those are the orange ones, right?


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

jentralala said:


> YEEESSS!
> 
> I am SO HAPPY you decided to go ahead and get another tank, I can't _wait_ to get pictures of it all planted, and to see what you end up stocking it with.
> 
> Those are the orange ones, right?


They were pretty red. I figure that they will be of a similar temperament as cray fish and that they really won't be great tank mates to other fish and even other "lobsters" so I will past for just regular shrimp.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are the next few stages of development at the office.

Pic one is the substrate in mid dig out. It didn't smell as nasty as I thought it would, that was a bonus.

Pic two is the interum tank setup... really just a place holder as I didn't want the space taken up by anything else while I sorted out what was happening regarding the broken tank

Pic three is the first stage of the final setup as I dropped in some sand and plants just to give the plants somewhere to live right away.

It's getting there. Without fish I can take my time with the setup at least. The filter media is just floating in the front... that is not a decoration. Next, more sand, water change, add more crypts... lots of stuff to do.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I forgot that the picture I left was so cloudy, ill fix that tomorrow. I've added duckweed, sand, the water is clear and the tank is now full. Today I picked up a plant that I put on hold a week ago and four more small and medium crypts. The held plant is the most expensive that I have bought yet, $25, but it consists of a double sized group of java fern on a single rhizome, a bunch of java moss, a bit of algae and a piece of driftwood. These are all well established and attached to the driftwood and the drift wood is a cool tripodal shape... pictures tomorrow. If I added it up separately ($6 + $6 + $6 + $15) then figured in the time it took to set it up and how long it has been growing, I wouldn't think to complain about the price.

Funny though, I commented to the store rep that the plant has been there a while... he mistook that I was about to try to haggle the price, I was only commenting that it was well established. 

Red lizard whiptail catfish will be in next week. I really didn't want to put the catfish in so soon, I prefer them to be last but I might not have a choice in the timing, hence the extra plants and duckweed now. The filter was left wet but everything else is new.... Which leads me to wonder about plants that come from fish stocked tanks, which all of the ones in there are. They must come with established fauna in addition to being plants that already have an affinity for ammonia. No matter, as I have more duckweed in reserve if I find that I need an extra ammonia sink.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

I managed to get a moment to take a shot today, it's been rather hectic at work lately.

The new driftwood piece is sort of to the right with the java ferns... it's not very clear due to the reflections. I see the sword is looking rather thin, needs some ferts.

I haven't really decided on the layout completely yet, everything is just plunked in to keep it wet. The backdrop needs to be put on, get rid of the light coloured wall in behind. It looks so briht compared to the home tank... seems so blah.

The snails are zooming aorund scouring the plants... maybe I need to add some food for them.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

1000000xs better than before! It looks absolutely _lovely_, and it's only going to get better. 

Is that just a weird reflection or are there plants in that HOB? 

Has anyone commented on it? I'm soooo happy you decided to take on this project!

Any final decisions made on stocking?


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Thanks.

Funny that you should ask about plants on the filter. I am planning on getting some java moss to establish on the filter, sort of a final stage filtration.... even though I don't think it will really do anything more for the water, maybe just get some small emersed plants for interest sake. But no, no plants in there yet. It's a trick of reflection as the angle I am on with the camera has the layer of duckweed reflecting off the back wall of the tank and it is more noticeable with the slightly darker backdrop of the filter.

Red lizard whiptail catfish are arriving at the LFS next week. Silvertip tetras soon thereafter. Cherry shrimp, which will be introduced at the same time as the tetras only because both will be small so the shrimp might survive longer with smaller fish.

I'd put one more shoal in but it's only a 25 gallon. 

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Here are two current shots of the office tank with the black backdrop and some crypts still temporarily sitting on the bottom in their foam wraps and the top with the new glass cover and LED fixture. The duckweed and assorted floating plants are just a thick mat in the middle now... I don't get that sort of build up with my canister filter setup at home so I assume that it has something to do with the output from the HOB. I dropped in a spare mass of java moss (left) just to have some more plant material in here, I don't think that I can have too much, particularly seeing as these are all slower growing plants, other than the duckweed and a few small stems.

New inhabitants as of yesterday are four whiptail catfish. They are supposed to have been the red lizard variety... I have my doubts.

They have the silvertips in but I want to stock one species at a time so I will wait until at least next week... probably the week after. I may have them keep some for me... I think I am in their often enough that they know I am good for it.

Hatchet fish are in but aren't ready to go yet.... and those are for the home tank anyway... although if the staff want a third fish in here they might make a good addition here too.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Another Whiptail shot. There is no way these guys are the red lizards... but that's no big deal. the staff like to spend time trying to find all four at once, that camo colouration makes them very hard to spot in the sand. I am the only one that can do it easily as I am the food god... I open the lid and everyone comes running... I almost don't want to give up the feeding.

The whiptail monicker is not because they have a long narrow tail at all, it's because they have this little whiplike bit at the end of their tail.I noticed this before but this is the first time I could get anywhere near to getting a good shot, and this one actually sucks a bit anyway. 

I don't have an update overall tank shot at this point.

Total inhabitant count:

4 whiptails
12 silvertip tetras
10 red cherry shrimp
4 tiger snails
#? ramshorn snails (under control)
#? malaysian trumpet snails (population growing)

I am trying to come up with one more fish species that will be a colourful compatible addition without overloading the tank too much. Not having much luck. Hatchets likely won't work in this setup as they will get out on others.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

Well, a Pepper update.

There is a shot of the original Pepper much earlier in this thread... I would have included it here but now I cannot find it on my phone. So is a current shot of the same fish today... along with a another juvie pepper and an emerald catfish as they scrounge around for breakfast.

His fins have grown back in nicely, colouration is good.

Jeff.


----------



## jentralala (Oct 5, 2012)

AWHH! Pepper (is he officially named that?? so cute!) is adorable. So glad he's made a rebound! He must be so much happier, definitely healthier.

The office tank looks really good, nice and lush. Especially that plant in the back right corner! Is that a sword?


----------



## rexpepper651 (Dec 25, 2012)

aww peppers! they are super cute  i have problems keeping them. i have one left out of the 5 ive had. one had to be put down and the other 3 disappeared. :/


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

jentralala said:


> AWHH! Pepper (is he officially named that?? so cute!) is adorable. So glad he's made a rebound! He must be so much happier, definitely healthier.
> 
> The office tank looks really good, nice and lush. Especially that plant in the back right corner! Is that a sword?


Yup, Pepper.

Sword. I think I listed the plants in my profile somewhere.

I need to update the pics sometime.

Jeff.


----------



## JDM (Dec 9, 2012)

New office pic, a little blurry in the foreground and, as per usual, lots of ambient lighting reflections. It's a little more filled in as the plants are all doing well. We lost the little tetra that started out swimming strangely from day one, swim bladder issue that never rectified itself... I suspect that they seldom do. Someone said that they thought there was a skeleton in there once a little while ago but I have not counted the tetras yet, the catfish are fine as they all come out at feeding time.... and they certainly are not turning red.

Jeff.


----------

